# $59.88 Shimano Curado 100D



## MattK

That's right! I picked up 2 Shimano 100D's at Academy for $59.88 each. I need more reels like I need a bullet in my head but I couldn't pass up this deal. I know some of y'all love the design in the 100 series so here's your chance to pick some up at an extremely discounted price.

I figured I would give y'all a heads up. :wink:


----------



## Fishaholic

Wow are all academy's having this sale?


----------



## Big Willy

Matt if you are looking to sell these I would love to purchase them. My wife has just started using baitcasters and I would love to get her some of the lower profile reels.
Thanks,
Big Willy


----------



## MattK

The Academy here in SA had just put them on clearance this morning. I don't know if it's every store but from my experience it usually is.


----------



## Mudwhistle

Yes all Academys. Was at one today and they had a 100D and 200DPV for $60!

I stayed strong though, i already got too many reels. LOL


----------



## speckyak

which academy mud


----------



## robul

dang i need to get over there asap.. thanks for the heads up


----------



## speckyak

cant find a store in houston with em. one in pasadena had 4 but guy called before me told them to hold all 4 of em.


----------



## blueaddiction

yeah i know i feel ya speckyak i called every single store and had no luck


----------



## speckyak

Some of the stores already had the routine down. 
"You got any..."
"Curados? Nope were all out of of em."


----------



## huntvizsla

missed the bubble on that one


----------



## robul

just caled the corpus store none there.. nooo!!


----------



## MattK

San Antonio is all out.


----------



## cclayton01

Lake Jackson Academy is out! 

Told my brother about the mark down and they were all gone by the time he arrived.


----------



## Mudwhistle

What typically happens at Academys when a popular item, like the Curado, goes on clearance at a rediculious price, employees will pull them from the shelves & hoard a few in the back once they hear of the markdown coming and then buy them up for themselves, or sell on eBay making some profit on the reels.

A guy I know went into an Academy in Galveston and asked if they had the marked down 200Ds and the guy at the reel counter said "no they're gone but i got 2 that I was hiding for myself but i changed my mind, they're yours now".


----------



## BigTOM

The Lake Jackson Academy is officially out. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## raz1056

Victoria is sold out!


----------



## luna nueva

Youre killing me Matt. I was trying to keep it quiet. LOL I am calling Houston locations as we speak and cant find any. Im on hold right now.


----------



## luna nueva

Edit: John at the Westheimer and Highway 6 location says every store in Texas is sold out and the phone has been ringing off the hook.


----------



## fangard

Academy in Sugar Land has one 100 Left Handed. Ironically enough, I am left-handed, but have always fished right-handed.

Happy Hunting

fangard


----------



## luna nueva

fangard said:


> Academy in Sugar Land has one 100 Left Handed. Ironically enough, I am left-handed, but have always fished right-handed.
> 
> Happy Hunting
> 
> fangard


Man. Im a righty and reel lefty. I just called them and they sold it. That would have been perfect. the 101d is my favorite reel.


----------



## fishnlab

Academy's system show units left in El Paso and Tulsa only, at this point.


----------



## MattK

I guess I got lucky.

I think I've decided to use them as loner reels so I can write them off.


----------



## dbarham

loaners


----------



## dbarham

150 gander mountain northside had about 6 left friday


----------



## MattK

dbarham said:


> loaners


Yea, that's what I meant.

Jeez, misspell one time and they gotta call me out on it. :slimer:


----------



## fangard

luna nueva said:


> Man. Im a righty and reel lefty. I just called them and they sold it. That would have been perfect. the 101d is my favorite reel.


I should have just bought it. Not sure why I didn't. Worst case scenario I sell it on 2cool for cost. Hindsight....


----------



## REDKILR

Just called both the El Paso stores,and they didn't have a clue what I was talking about.Actually,the one store had two 200's left,but the price was $200.


----------



## americanfisher

just picked up three from tomball location...they have 6 left...


----------



## fishnlab

If anyone wants to pick up a good deal on a Curado 100D/Waterloo Salinity combo, send me a PM. We'll push 4 combos out the door!


----------



## Gilbert

does gander or bass pro do price match for advertised prices?

http://www.academy.com/index.php?page=content&target=products/outdoors/fishing/reels_baitcast&start=30&selectedSKU=05+SHIMANO+CURADO+D+199.00

I really need two since I had two reels stolen. :frown:


----------



## fishnlab

Great idea, Gilbert. Most will only do price matches for "in stock" items.


----------



## Gilbert

do they call and check to see if they have it in stock? I was thinking of printing the add out and taking it to Gander.


----------



## MattK

Did they advertise it?


----------



## Gilbert

its on the Academy website. I linked it above.


----------



## ExplorerTv

I got two left handed 200's I will sell @ $120 each. PM Me for details.


----------



## Gilbert

the 300's are also 59.88

http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...baitcast&start=30&selectedSKU=0112-03053-0204


----------



## jabx1962

Don't forget to check at Sports Authority too...


----------



## robul

link to the D
http://www.academy.com/index.php?page=content&target=products/outdoors/fishing/reels_baitcast&start=30&selectedSKU=05+SHIMANO+CURADO+D+199.00

I checked cabellas they do not price match.. Probably wont find anybody that will. No way they are making money on that reel. If they are working on a 50% margin they are paying 80-90


----------



## 4x4tx

I wonder if you recently purchased if you can take back and get the credit? My dad bought a citica and cruxis on sat...are those on sale as well?


----------



## MattK

I asked about the Citica and she said it wasn't on clearance and went on to tell me it's because it's the same thing as the old Curado blah blah blah. I guess she forgot what I do for a living or it was just an auto-response she came up with. I figured the Citica would have been on clearance but they weren't today.

If you have your receipt you can return it for the amount you paid. If you don't have your receipt you can only return it for the new clearance price.


----------



## Gilbert

well gander didn't want to honor the price match cause they said that was way to cheap. Sports Authority said the same. If anyone bought some extras, I am willing to buy them from you. I need to replace 2 reels that were stolen from me.  The kid behind the counter at Academy told me they were out of all curado's. he didn't even look.


----------



## Big Willy

I was told by the sales rep in Galveston Academy that in 2 weeks another very popular shimano reel was going to go on clearance. He would not give me specifics just told me to see him in 2 weeks for a great clearance price. I suspect that it will be the citica but you never know. 
Tight Lines,
Big Willy


----------



## D-kirk2

I lucked out and picked up the last 100dsv in lake jackson it was a return from someone who did not take care of but still cant beat the price should of bought the last lefty dhsv oh well.


----------



## yak attack

*no Curados online*

Bass Pro will match advertised offers, however, the stores in Pearland and Katy only had lefty models this morning at 11am. Their online store does not carry the Curado. I checked the websites of Cabella's, Gander Mt, Bass Pro, Sports Authority, ***** and Walmart and they are not offering Curados either so not much luck getting someone to match this offer.

There was one Academy in Humble that had one available but that was probably in error.


----------



## jason101

My buddy just talked to one of the guys behind the counter at one of the academy stores. He said "all the curados have been gone for a while and even if they weren't, For 60 bucks, you think you would ever get one? The guys behind the counter would have bought them all before the store even opened."

What's the point of putting them on sale and advertising it? Seems like a way to suck you into the store for nothing. Not like I'm not there every other day anyways....

Jason


----------



## dbarham

MattK said:


> Yea, that's what I meant.
> 
> Jeez, misspell one time and they gotta call me out on it. :slimer:


 i dont care how you spell i wish my reel guy had loaners!


----------



## MattK

dbarham said:


> i dont care how you spell i wish my reel guy had loaners!


Above and beyond my friend.


----------



## Kenner21

The store in Webster said they haven't had one in 4 months. Great sale Academy!


----------



## Chris9681

Yeah!! The pasadena store hasnt had one in 3 months, tried to get one for my dad for fathersday in june and they didnt have them then>>> I went to walmart tonight and they had some but wouldnt match price??? I told them their policy says they will, the lady told me with an add only... I printed out the online add and she said no online adds allowed? So then i told her too call academy and they said we cant do that!!!!!!! Needless to say i was ******.. Walmarts price matching is a joke!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris9681

Yeah montgomery ward should have had them on sale for 5 dollars, they would have probably been easier to get....oh and they are out of business!! That sale was just a tease


----------



## iwant2fish

sure are alot of new ones for sale on ebay from texas, 2x purchase price.


----------



## fangard

There is a guy on texaskayakfishing.com that has one posted for 160.00. I think he has posted it in every forum but "Partner Finder". He is getting hammered by people making fun of him for gouging. 

Interestingly enough, he became a member on 8/13/08. I am sure he joined right after he bought the reel.


----------



## kapman

fangard said:


> There is a guy on texaskayakfishing.com that has one posted for 160.00. I think he has posted it in every forum but "Partner Finder". He is getting hammered by people making fun of him for gouging.
> 
> Interestingly enough, he became a member on 8/13/08. I am sure he joined right after he bought the reel.


Wonder if he is an employee of Academy?


----------



## sabine lake hustler

the sale is old news! academy stop restocking them a long time ago! it was what is left in inventory. not all academy honors this. But who wants old?? i sold all my D series reels! i'm awaiting the arrival of the new E-series!! i've put my hand on the demo and all i could say is WOW!!


----------



## Chris9681

FTU has the new one so go get it then?


----------



## TheAnt

Boy, this thread has gotten alot of mileage!

...everbody likes a great deal, eh? I don't have the cash to spare right now anyway... oh well.


----------

